# Filter Meltdown



## DrWid (Sep 16, 2009)

I experienced a leak during the night from one of my filter tubes that resulted in losing almost half of my tank water. I have made a half decent recovery (did lose a few fish), but one of the things that seems to have occurred is my filter won't work anymore. I had a substitute which I got up and running short-term, but I would like to go back to my original. It is a Marineland canister. It probably ran for about 4 hours without any water going thru it - The impeller seems to be spinning okay, but when i assemble it I cannot get any water to go thru. Does it make sense that this event would render it busted ? Is there something to fix that I am not finding ?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi DrWid,

Marineland has excellent customer service, they replaced a 2 year old C-160 that was leaking at no charge...they even paid the freight.

Here is the phone number:
Call 1-800-322-1266, 7:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m. Eastern Time.

Here is the Customer Service Website.

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

That's an excellent customer service! Now it made me think to switch back to Marineland (from Rena) filters... Anyways, I still have the Magnum 350 (my first canister) still working with no problems at all...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi khanzer22,

I use the Magnum 350 on my 45 gallon. I bought it used and it just keeps on going!


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

There's either a blockage in the plumbing, or the impeller is broken. 

The plastic stop on the blades of the impeller breaks sometimes. If the plastic blades spin freely while the magnet is still, the stop is broken on the blades. When the stop is broken, the magnet will spin but the blades will not.

You can test for blockage by trying to drain water through the pump.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi JERP,

DrWid had a problem with his Marineland leaking, not a flow problem. When mine went bad I still had flow, it just leaked. Apparently there was a design flaw that was corrected in more recent production.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Seattle_Aquarist,
Perhaps I misunderstood the question. drwid said his impeller seems to be spinning but no water goes through. That was the statement I responded to. I wasn't trying to address how and why the filter tube leaked. Drwid didn't seem too worried about that.

We don't need to discuss this further. I just thought you may have missed my point.

I hope he fixed his problem either way.


----------

